# AOL BROADBAND - Edimax AR-7024Wg adsl Modem/router - wont work!!



## Deak (Jun 18, 2005)

Has anybody got any ideas how to get a edimax ar-7024Wg adsl modem router to work with AOL broadband.

Ive got the usb modem that comes with AOL working fine, although you do have to use their AOL software. 

Due to needing a wireless network, I got the edimax router. Followed the instructions, wireless works great, but theres no internet connection!

Any help

Cheers

Deak


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Power off your DSL modem, router and PC.

Power your DSL modem up and wait 2 minutes, or until the link light is solid.

Power up your router.

Power up your PC.

See what happens. 

Have you configured your router for PPPoE?? With user name and password for your DSL account??

If you still have problem, Start, Run, type "cmd", type "ipconfig /all" 

Tell us the IP address of your computer, default GW and DNS server info.

If your IP address is 169.x.x.x, then your not getting a valid address from your router.

JamesO


----------



## Deak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Doh!!!*

Ok, it wasnt on 16.9.... it was 10.0.0.2 but!

I knocked the modem/router off the desk an now only the Ready light comes on. So Im gunna get a new one ASAP and then get the info for you.

Cheers for your help though.

Deak


----------



## Deak (Jun 18, 2005)

*New Router Time!*

Physical Address: 00-02-3F-19-29-50
IP Address: 10.0.0.5
Subnet Mask: 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server: 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained: 20/06/2005 18:55:50
Lease Expires: 21/06/2005 18:55:50
DNS Server: 10.0.0.2
WINS Server: 
Modulation: G.dmt
Encapsulation 1483 Bridged IP LLC

PPP says "Disabled"

Any ideas now?

Cheers

Deak


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Can you ping 10.0.0.2?

Why is PPP disabled, if your are running DSL, you typically need PPP or PPPoE enabled with your username and password. 

How exactly do you have the this device configured? 

Do you have PPP/PPPoE enabled, configured and saved?

JamesO


----------



## Deak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Solved! Edimax router now working with AOL*

Thanks for your help, i think part of the trouble was, i was using the settings for the usb modem, which are different to the router/modem. The way I got it to work is below, incase anybody else has the same trouble.

Thanks again for your help.

Deak

Settings:
Connection Protocol: PPPoA (VCMUX or VCBASED)
VPI: 0
VCI: 38
(VPI/VCI): 0,38
Authentication: CHAP

The Following settings are set to automatic or get automatically from ISP,
On some routers you may have to leave these fields blank:
IP Address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway
Domain Name Server (DNS) Addresses

MTU (Maximum Transmission Unit): 1400
MRU (Maximum Receive Unit): 1400 

Username: your [email protected]
Password: your password


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea, usually if you are using a USB modem there may be a software routine running, on a router, there is no need for a software routine, that is why you use PPPoE with a username and password.

JamesO


----------

